

Clojure - Functional Programming for the JVM - coglethorpe
http://java.ociweb.com/mark/clojure/article.html

======
thomanil
Maybe this has been asked before, but what the hey:

Is anyone here on HN using Clojure for commercial production code - websites
or otherwise?

~~~
cstejerean
Now that Clojure is at 1.0 and a book is about to come out I definitely feel
comfortable using Clojure in a production application. It's a thin layer on
top of Java and I can easily fall back to Java if I run into problems with
Clojure. The IRC channel and mailing list are also available (and very
helpful) for asking question.

------
rw
This is a great reference, better than the clojure.org website.

------
Mongoose
Not really news, but I'll take it. Clojure's been popping up everywhere lately
and I'm currently knee-deep in functional programming in my PL class, so I'll
definitely bookmark this for when I feel like learning over the summer.
Thanks!

